# Critical Care/Palliative Care



## j.berkshire (Jan 15, 2010)

Is anyone willing to share thoughts or comments about billing for critical care when the encounter involves withdrawl of care in a patient in a terminal state?  My thought is this type of service is counter to the definition of critical care.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 15, 2010)

*I would agree with you*

Withdrawal of life support is definitely not critical care. 

In order to use the 99291-99292 codes you must meet BOTH conditions:
1) Patient must be critically ill (a terminal patient probably meets this definition)
2) Care provided must be critical care (i.e. to support organ function critical to life).

I would code the appropriate hospital visit code, with prolonged service if applicable; or discharge codes if provider is present to pronounce the patient.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

